

NodeLists and Arrays in JavaScript - franze
http://blog.duruk.net/2011/06/19/nodelists-and-arrays-in-javascript/

======
benihana
_Careful readers of the W3C definition will note that arrays in most
languages, like JavaScript, are almost what this definition implies NodeLists
are: “ordered collection of (things)”_

What? I think of arrays as contiguous blocks of memory - to me that's their
defining feature. Is that incorrect?

~~~
DrJ
W3C is not the programming standard body (is there a such a thing?)

But yes, Array in lower(?) level language is suppose to be defined as a
contiguous block of memory (C). In more higher level languages what people
think are arrays '[ ]' are usually lists (e.g. python)

